
Boeing Rebrands the 737 Max - mikro2nd
https://viewfromthewing.com/boeing-rebrands-the-737-max/
======
Solstinox
Brand is intimately connected to real-world performance. If they don’t fix
their plane, the new -8 brand will eventually follow the MAX brand.

